# pelco and eggs



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

all right, i knoticed that in the last two days my p's have benn exibiting breeding behavior, and to day it was geeting really intense with the largest 2 paired off and definding the middle portion of the tank. My question is that if they do spawn, will the pelco i have in there eat the eggs? i dont want to chase him around the tank with a net, if i dont have to.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> all right, i knoticed that in the last two days my p's have benn exibiting breeding behavior, and to day it was geeting really intense with the largest 2 paired off and definding the middle portion of the tank. My question is that if they do spawn, will the pelco i have in there eat the eggs? i dont want to chase him around the tank with a net, if i dont have to.
> [snapback]906346[/snapback]​


what the hell is a pelco?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

pelcostumus (sp) one of those catfish that sits there sucking on your glass or what ever, also know as a sucker fish


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

hmm thats a really good question, ummm id take it out just to be safe


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

should this be in the breeding section


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya mabey but, get more and faster replies here


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> ya mabey but, get more and faster replies here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o ok a pleco plecostomus im sorry i was sooo confused. i would say that a pleco probablly would eat eggs but do you really think your p's will let him get that close to their eggs? they r pretty protective.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its possible, but it should be more worried about the aggression of the breeding pair who'll be trying to protect its eggs.


----------



## johnsdw (Jun 6, 2003)

Yes. My RBP pair were very good about protecting their eggs from the other pirahna, but not so much about protecting them from the pleco. They would charge at it, but wouldn't really hurt it or anything. Fish eggs must be pretty tasty because my pleco was pretty persistent and eventually saw through the empty threats and ate the eggs.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Plecos will definately eat piranha eggs.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

yes the pleco will eat them..


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

he will eat them or maybe f*ck things up in the tank or maybe get himself hurt from your p i would remove him for the time


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to breeding section


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

yeah they will.
They will even trash the nest.


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

pelcos? hmm maybe you're referring to a pleco. 
well yeah they'll eat those p eggs. they're f*cking crazy!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

my ps ate my pleco not so long ago maybe there preparing for love lol


----------

